# Chelsea Revisited.



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

One of Chelsea from tonight's shoot. Well, it was actually this morning since we didn't even fire the first shot until after midnight. 

Cropped, high pass filter. This will be worked more, but she wanted to see a few before she went to bed. I have about 200 to look through, and several have already jumped out of the monitor at me. Most I can't show here because of thong based reasons, or even a lack of that in about 20. This one here was nude, but not that great except for the expression.

For those wanting to see the series when I get through processing, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a link to my myspace page.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Uh-oh!*

SS,

My wife has that "you did what?" look from time to time. Very nice shot. Background crease bugs me. Like the dialated pupil. PM coming.

R


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I should have commented around 8 AM when I first looked at the image. But like Rusty, I noted the background wrinkles almost immediately. I do like the photo. But I still can't get over nose jewelry. To each his/her own and that is a choice made by the individual. Today I do not like it. Tomorrow may be different. They do not bother me so much in real life but on models in glamor type shots, they do. Other than that I find the image fascinating.

I love the fact that you opted not to "plasticize" her skin.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Yessir, that crease is annoying as can be especially since it cuts through her head. The booger anchor will get brushed out, the eyes worked, the skin smoothed just slightly, and the background will be smoothed as well.

Thanks for the inquiries, I'll send out the address as soon as I get some more worked. It's going to be a few days since I shot a virtual tour today and that takes priority along with building the website that accompanies it. Maybe Friday or at the latest Monday I'll have 6-8 of them done and send out the link then.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

*and another....*

Here's one that I worked a little tonight. I just happen to like the chaotic mess of her hair in this one. Had the fan turned up just a little too high.

For those who have my link, I put up this one and another. The handcuffs and wine glass turned out fantastic I think. Some folks may think its a bit overprocessed, but I was going for what I see on G1 and at TPF's Human form section.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

wow. I completely missed how wrong her lipstick was by this time. Looks like she's got a serious paper cut and bleeding from it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the hair in the last one. Great job.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow I Love The Second Photo


----------



## RICHARJM (Oct 19, 2007)

The second is definately better than the First, But both are very nice photo's.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots...Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> wow. I completely missed how wrong her lipstick was by this time. Looks like she's got a serious paper cut and bleeding from it.


That can be repaired. And I love the hair.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

I sent out the link tonight to my redesigned page. If you scroll on down and see my top friends, click on "Chelsea Marie" and you can see more of her on her own model page. Her first three B&W's on the right side are my shots too.


----------

